# Tda 8947j, problema con controles de volumen y standby



## Guest (Ago 9, 2008)

pues miren,tengo un amplificador tda 8947j,el problema mas duro que me esta dando es que como tiene un control de mute y standby,no puedo hacerlo funcionar con un interruptor,el amplificador esta sacado de un conjunto 2.1 de conceptronic, os adjunto una foto de la placa donde vienen los controles,y del amplificador.

Lo que yo quiero hacer es controlar todo esto con un interruptor y un potenciometro, pero el problema que tengo es que el potenciometro que tiene es muy raro y no se para que sirve, tambien os pondre una foto para que lo veais.

aver si podeis explicarme que es el potenciometro ese to raro,que yo creo que es una fila para el volumen y la otra para encerlo y apagarlo.


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Ago 9, 2008)

Podes usar el circuito que te muestran en el Datasheet, si aplicas un bajo en la pata que dice microcontroler estaria todo ON y si le pones un Alto pasaria todo a mute.
Con esto tenes la ventaja que evitas los ruidos  cuando enciende y apaga el amplificador . Saludos


----------



## Guest (Ago 9, 2008)

Mmm, un poco lioso, jeje, ya estuve viendo el datasheet, pero al principio no entendí nada, ya se cual era el problema, era el led, porque cuando estaba puesto no funcionaba nada, y ahora que no lo tiene pues funciona perfectamente, además le he quitado el interruptor de standby, vamos que he puenteado el pin de mode 2 con la masa, que así es como se activa, y cuando quiera apagarlo, lo apago directamente de los 220 V, que si tiene su interruptor.

Lo que pasa ahora, es que el canal del sub woofer no me funciona, y eso que no he tocado nada, no creo que se haya roto el chip ni nada de eso, ¿alguien sabe porque puede ser?
Para el filtro pasa bajos tiene operacionales y muchas mas cosas, tiene hasta unos transistores que creo que son eso,  tienen 3 patas, no se habrá quemado algo? ,tengo la duda porque no he soldado nada por la placa del amplificador y no se que ha podido pasar, todo lo demás esta correcto y en orden, es mas ahora mismo estoy escuchando como funcionan los otros 2 canales porque los tengo puestos con el mp4 y funcionan muy bien, así que ustedes me dirán que pasa o que puedo hacer o revisar.

Saludos y gracias.


----------



## lestad75 (Ene 24, 2018)

disculpa...a aque te refieres con un bajo...o un alto....tengo el mismo problema...quiero armarlo..pero broncas con stanby - mute...saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 24, 2018)

Si te envié a éste post fue por las gráficas que amablemente subió Karapalida que indican que tiene dos mute independientes para el sub y los satélites en las patas 5 y 10 a las cuales tendras que ponerlas a Vcc


----------



## lestad75 (Ene 24, 2018)

se agradece bastante el apoyo...revisare eso..saludos.


----------

